# Can't talk on WOW with ventrilo in game...



## starwynn

Hello there. I'm hoping that you can help me and a few of my friends.

I have Ventrilo set up on my computer and am able to access a server where friends and I talk during raids while playing World of Warcraft. Because of noise in my house, I have it set up with a hotkey where I push to talk.

If I am out of the game screen (game still running) I can talk and be heard by the other players. However, if I click to do the same with the game screen up, others can't hear my voice although I can hear theirs. Also, the 'click' that I enabled for when I engage and disengage my hotkey doesn't 'click' while in game, does while off of the game screen.

Only one time was I able to talk during WOW. Oddly, I had not been able to talk, their server crashed and suddenly I could, and then the next day I was unable to talk again. No setting changes.

I'm not the only person to whom this has happened though it happens to me consistently (except for that one time).

Thanks for your help! Let me know if I need to clarify anything, please.

Starwynn


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi starwynn and welcome to TSF,

Make sure you haven't hotkeyed a key that is used by WOW. And as WOW uses the mouse, the "click" function will not work with the game up.


----------



## envor

lol i have same problem but my key has always been the same and is never asigned to anything in WoW. After a recent patch this happened... any help?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Make sure you have the latest version of Ventrilo.

Windows i386 - 32bit (Version 3.0.1)

Windows x64 - 64bit (Version 3.0.3.Alpha.8)
This is an alpha release based on production version of windows client.

Mac OSX 10.3 or higher - 32bit (Version 3.0.1)


----------



## ajohnz

i have same problem!! please help vent used to work with wow up but it doesnt for me anymore i dont know what the problem is i have everything set up exactly how i used to...


----------



## ajohnz

"you dont have to have it in windows xp compatibilty. Right click on Vent's Icon and select "Run As Administrator"... you should have no problems.

(make sure WoW is in administrator mode too)"

this worked for me


----------

